# Got my R32 Clear Indicators!!



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I got my new clear indicators yesterday for my R32. Just finished whacking them on, and they look loads better. I am happy now.    

Thanks very much Scott at Abbey for supplying them so quickly.  

Before. Smelly yellow poo indicators.










After. Lovely clear ones! I even bent over, took my trousers down and paid £20!! to get four mirror finish bulbs, so there is no orange anymore. :smokin: 










And another angle. Need to get one of those cool small numberplates methinks...  










Aaaand, the side. Don't worry, Volk TE37s are on order.  











The indicators are cool, but price is a bit steep for what they are. Had to modify them slightly, but that's part of the fun I suppose. Looks loads better now in my opinion.   

Hooray!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

That looks abso-bloody-lutely stunning mate :smokin: 

I actually like the orange-ness on the gun-grey ones, but after seeing those pics I think I may have to re-assess that opinion!! Really looks spot on  

Oh and you can get the same effect as silver-vision bulbs with a spray can of silver 'Plastikoat' from Homebase for about £1.99


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

On GTI-R's, a little trick was found whereby you heat the indicator up in the oven (for a short period !!!!!) and then the orange inside could be peeled off. They then replace the bulbs with Orange bulbs or silver vision bulbs and job done. Anyone ever looked into something like this on the GTR ?


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Drool drool........ oh i'm jealous.....

Looks fantastic !

Can i ask how much you paid for them?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Don't mention clear indicators to me


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dave, you couldn't help that mate ...


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Your car looks absolutely stunning, love the look of the clear indicators. :smokin: 
Glad your changing the wheels tho.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Pikey said:


> Oh and you can get the same effect as silver-vision bulbs with a spray can of silver 'Plastikoat' from Homebase for about £1.99


Oh bugger. Ah well, too late now. I don't really understand how the bulbs are silver/mirrored, and yet still glow orange.  I suppose £20 for magic bulbs is not so bad.  

Price = scary. Lenses were £287, bulbs were £20. Grand total = £307.

I think when I phone up for parts I always get quoted the Tim b special price, which seems to be about twice the normal price. Must stop saying my name first.  , then maybe I won't get charged the rip off rate.

Happened at the Nissan dealer too. £100 each for the rubber seals that seal the window to the car body, =£200 for two poxy rubber strips. Ah well, its all on the credit card, so its all pretend money.

Ta for the compliments on the car, and sorry about the group buy falling through. Someone could make a mint producing these things over here with a moulding machine, and a copious supply of magic bulbs.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

tim b said:


> Ah well, its all on the credit card, so its all pretend money.


Thats why these repairs hurt so much    
I have not touched the pretend money!!! I presume that makes it less painfull
      
Wheres that b****y card gone
JAY


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*looks great*

Cpl of questions, where did you get the bonnet vent and also the mesh grill above the bumper?

Charlie...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks Great mate!!! :smokin: 

Really suits the colour


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Where did you get the grille from? Looks loads better than the normal plastic slt thingys. Is this a bought mod or something you have done yourself?

Please let me know as the hack saw is calling me!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in replying, the digital camera was 'borrowed'.

Right, the grille. Not bought at an extortionate price, (although I seem to do that with everthing else Skyline related  ).

First, this bit comes off...










Then some mesh gets cut to size, sprayed black, and secured in place...










And another view, (hope you can see the stupidly expensive R33 GTR badge I bought, and had to totally butcher to fit  ).










And secured by the best invention in the world.......cable ties  
Sounds sketchy, but if done right is ok, honest  .










Dunno what all the talk is about expensive Jun? grille kits. You can even choose your style of mesh if you DIY it. I think satin black is a good colour, 'cos the shiny stuff reminds me of Saxos with massive bumpers, where the mesh is required to cover up the gay original bumper the chav owner has left underneath  .

Sorry, just have a thing about Jap style Saxos/Corsas/Novas. Does my nut!!

Bonet vent - Dunno, sorry. The previous owner, (who was a car bodywork / spray bloke), expertly grafted it on when he had the car. I guess most bodyshops could do the same thing, if you provide them with a vent.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Makes the car look about a million times more modern, which was exactly why they were the first mod i did, in fact they were on within 24hrs of the car hitting my driveway.


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Was the badge really that expensive? I just bought one off eby for ........£1.99!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

An R33 GTR front emblem for £1.99, poo! I got stiffed £23.50 for the front one and £29.38 for the rear one, (the standard normal one, which my car was missing  ). 

I guess I should try to use ebay, but I don't understand the concept at all  . 
I don't see how you can buy things privately out of the computer, and paypal confuses me even more   .

Most of the kackers I know seem to get cheap Saxo bits, so perhaps it is a good thing.  

Anyway, back on topic. Yep, grille and indicators look loads better. Now where's my TE37s Prospec? Oh yeah, I only ordered them a week ago last Monday. Sorry. Time is going really slow, while I am living three spoke hell. Getting really impatient now, and need them for summer cruising, (but only on very very flat roads  ). Doh.


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Do you have the dimentions of the mesh required. Mine is off the road at the mo, miles away from me and I would like to get the mesh for when I get it back.

Cheers  

PS your car make my R32GTR look like an antique


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

Daz said:


> On GTI-R's, a little trick was found whereby you heat the indicator up in the oven (for a short period !!!!!) and then the orange inside could be peeled off. They then replace the bulbs with Orange bulbs or silver vision bulbs and job done. Anyone ever looked into something like this on the GTR ?


.......or you could poke lose the orange bulb inside and then take an small plier (longer model) and cut "the orange" in small pices and shake it out the buld-hole. If I remember right the same goes for the rear lights on GTI-R:s.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

tim b said:


> I got my new clear indicators yesterday for my R32. Just finished whacking them on, and they look loads better. I am happy now.
> 
> Thanks very much Scott at Abbey for supplying them so quickly.
> 
> ...


car looks lovely!! bar the wheels...a set of do luck or bear west side skrts would look great!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

tim b said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying, the digital camera was 'borrowed'.
> 
> Right, the grille. Not bought at an extortionate price, (although I seem to do that with everthing else Skyline related  ).
> 
> ...


the jun grille is different in that where the bumper ends the jun grill follwos up to the top and bridges over to the otherside, buts thats hidden under the bonnet...

still nice though! i need to replace my orange indicators grrr..dont fancy paying 300 quid...btw ive seen clear one go for abpout 200 quid...


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Whoa, where did this thread appear from?   

Yep, clear indicators look loads better, but the value for money factor is questionable.

Don't worry about the three-spokes, they are gone now.

Not sure about side skirts. I have lowered the car a bit more now, so it doesn't look so high up.  

Is this any better?











Cheers

Tim


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Damn thats sexy! :smokin:


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

woah! thats sweet! yeah i like the new clear indicators!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

tim was just reading through your skyline antics...was a good read from start to finish!!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I want your wheels , the new one's that is mmmmmm lovely!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Very nice.
Nothing wrong with the number plate where it is mate.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

WOW are they 19inch TE37's on an R32?! Insane!!! 19 or 18 inch? Can you please let us all know the exact size of those rims? And offset? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Yep, they're 19s, and yep I was dumb enough to put them on an R32.  

Have not had the wheels too long, but they don't seem too bad with regards harshness etc, although they are a bit more firm than the 18s I had before.

The pics and info from when I first got them are here hopefully, if my linking skills are up to scratch.........

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=27899&page=1

I've just bought some Tein lowering springs from Abbey Motorsport the day before yesterday, (cheers Scott for the prompt shipment), so look out for a new gallery thread soon when I have got those on. 

The car does look a bit high in the current photos, so keep your eyes peeled for the next part of my 'Best way to comprimise the handling of your R32' saga, when it should be lots lower.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

nice one Tim. 
The funny thing was, i thought of changing mine to clear, and being a R32, i wondered what it will look like, and now i do. ( Tell me something, did u buy your car from a guy called 'St....' (dont know if he would like being named on here-the whole privacy thing still scares me), but i think it was his car before??? He is working on mine as we speak, so by the look of yours and previous posts of yours, leads me to believe that he does wonders with skylines and really looks after them.
Pierre


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

tim got any more pics of your lowered r32 with volks? im thinking of buying a set, prolly go 18's....


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes, I have been sad and taken some more actually.  

Give me a day or so and I'll try to upload them and put them in a new thread, if I get the chance in between stuffing my face with mince pies  (finished work for xmas now  ).


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

cool!! dont eat to many mince pies or you`ll have a job shifting them off your belly come new year!!


----------

